# Scrambled Eggs



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We fed Dexter one Scrambled Egg tonight and he practically inhaled it, I really do not think he took a breath while eating the egg. Dexter loves eggs!

Maybe scrambled eggs once a week for Dexter on the menu, especially when we eat a breakfast for supper. 

Any one else like eggs?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I love eggs, scrambled, fried, easy over. Haven't fed them to the dogs yet and don't see it in their cards. Unfortunately we have cholesterol issues so no eggs in this house, only Egg Beaters. But we do love breakfast for dinner.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We love breakfast for dinner too! I have a wonderful breakfast pie recipe that has canned biscuits for crust, eggs, red onion, kalamata olives and feta cheese. It's like a Greek egg pie. I made it one morning and we ate the whole thing with fruit salad. Two out of three of my kids even ate it! (Only one is picky!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh, I don't think my guys have had eggs, I doubt I'll start it though as they're happy with the food and treats they get now.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann, kalamata olives and feta cheese....please share the recipe and I promise I won't tell the pups.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

About every other weekend we make breakfast and the pups get some too. While they like eggs, they know what drawer the turkey bacon is in!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Deal, I'll send it to your e-mail address. I got it from Rachel Ray's magazine.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> About every other weekend we make breakfast and the pups get some too. While they like eggs, they know what drawer the turkey bacon is in!


Our "treat" breakfasts are turkey bacon too. My poor pups need more treats. I was so "hell" bent on not feeding table food. Maybe I need to lighten up a bit. What is it going to do, give them diarrhea???? That's a frequent occurence anyway so what harm can it do?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Ann. They even have a "lite" feta cheese. Every fat gram helps.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Every single weekend (both Sat and Sun) My children demand a King's Breakfast. I have to do the whole Pancakes, eggs, bacon and fruit thing. I imagine the pup will be included in the succulent breakfasts when he's finally here! 
I love Hard boiled egg, Omelet and fried egg, as long as the yolk is hard. I puke if the yolk is soft YUCK. Oh and the smell of egg is nasty!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Shannon, our sheltie has always loved eggs and today I made them and of course Shannon is waiting for hers. Little Jammies is looking at me sniffing in the air, so I gave her a little bit of Shannon's and she loved them! I don't think she will get them very often, but I don't see the harm once in awhile.*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I give Cicero a very soft scrambled egg twice a week. He loves them and they are good for skin and coat.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Baxter loves them---I used to put them in his kong and freeze them. Right now he's doing well on the new diet (Royal Canin limited ingredient venison and potato) and this week we're trying some small treats. Next week maybe we'll give scrambled eggs a go to see if he can handle them again. Good news---I let him have a moo bully stick, and no problems! Yay!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So off subject, I did give my 2 cottage cheese tonight...I'm improving. I did buy some sweet potatoe and I may even progress to scrambled eggs.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes, scrambled eggs are the favorite item on the boys dinner "menu" :crazy:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> So off subject, I did give my 2 cottage cheese tonight...I'm improving. I did buy some sweet potatoe and I may even progress to scrambled eggs.


I haven't tried the cottage cheese yet because I do not even eat it, but I am sure it is good for calcium for the pups.

Have you tried a small raw carrot?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Like Cicero, Tori gets eggs regularly. She also gets raw carrots regularly as treats for training, grooming, etc. However, she turns her nose up at cottage cheese, she much prefers the swiss DH puts on his sandwiches :becky:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Milo loves scrambled eggs. I mix a little bit with his dry food. He also loves green beans, carrotts, and sweet potatoes - as well as most kinds of fruit - even lettuce!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rocky & Rudy LOVE cottage cheese and scrambled eggs. It's a nice change up once in a while for treats.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My daughter's dogs like scrambled, but mine, not so much. The guys at the gym will bring hard boiled egss and only eat the whites. They give the yolks to me and I put them in the dogs food (2 yolks for the 4 dogs) and they think it is a real treat.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Every weekend hubby makes us eggs and potatoes (oh are they good and they have a special meaning to me) and the dogs love it. 
Hubby eats a lot of raw veggies and he's taught the dogs to love them. There were a couple that needed to be convinced that this was a treat but seeing the other dogs love sharing with daddy they changed their minds


----------

